# Una lettera d'amore...anonima....



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Sono uscita due minuti per fare delle fotocopie per i miei cuccioli e.... quando sono tornata.... ho intravisto qualcosa nella cassetta postale... ho aperto... una lettera indirizzata a me.... l'ho letta di getto.... scritta al pc sembra.... è una lettera d'amore.... anonima....


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Omadonninabella....*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono uscita due minuti per fare delle fotocopie per i miei cuccioli e.... quando sono tornata.... ho intravisto qualcosa nella cassetta postale... ho aperto... una lettera indirizzata a me.... l'ho letta di getto.... scritta al pc sembra.... è una lettera d'amore.... anonima....


L'ULTIMA CHE HA RICEVUTO MIA FIGLIA è STATA ALLE ELEMENTARI!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A meno che non l'abbia scritta l'amica per poi dire che aveva ragione lei!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ULTIMA CHE HA RICEVUTO MIA FIGLIA è STATA ALLE ELEMENTARI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Fedi sei diabolico!


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ULTIMA CHE HA RICEVUTO MIA FIGLIA è STATA ALLE ELEMENTARI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia ma tu sei proprio bastardo dentro!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Giusy e cosa dice la lettera??


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *minchia ma tu sei proprio bastardo dentro!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi?!?!? Moi?!?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






(ehhh oh! la versione dei ciglioni sfarfallanti al maschile non c'è!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

_"Amare significa vedere ovunque il tuo viso anche in un cartello stradale. Amare significa sfiorarti con gli occhi, toccarti col respiro, accarezzarti col sorriso e baciarti con lo sguardo. Amare significa vedere la tua sensualità ovunque, vedere la tua intelligenza nelle stupidità. In ogni ricordo ci sono i tuoi gesti che non memorizzo, per rileggerli nuovi ogni volta che posso. La tua bellezza è senza età, senza uomo nè donna, è te, nella tua voce, nel tuo passo, nella luce del tuo sguardo, nel tuo abbandono. E poi, parti veloce per il tuo mondo, quel mondo ignoto a tutti, lasciandoci il tuo corpo mentre il mio spirito va in cerca di te. In quei momenti, anche sfiorarti, è come interrompere il rito più sacro. Amore è quello che fai, le tue passioni, la vita senza remore, senza limiti, senza paure. La sensazione infinita di essere tra le tue braccia, le mani che ti stringono ed il corpo che si incolla al tuo. Quanto amore sento, e quanta gioia, tanta che non riesco a raccontartela se non rivivendola daccapo come se l’avessi solo sognata. Assenza di condizioni, amore per amore, così difficile da vedere, così difficile da capire, così difficile da accettare, così difficile da vivere."_

Questo è scritto proprio così, tra virgolette e poi....

_Non riesco a dirti chi sono perchè tu sei troppo per me._

Chi cavolo è?
La lettera è senza francobollo, quindi è stata recapitata a mano.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tatina, che sta succedendo???
Un maremoto stellare?????
Qua non si capisce più niente!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Gennaio 2008)

metti una risposta nella tua stessa casella.chissà mai che si diverta di piu'.


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> metti una risposta nella tua stessa casella.chissà mai che si diverta di piu'.


Come nella mia casella?


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> _"Amare significa vedere ovunque il tuo viso anche in un cartello stradale. Amare significa sfiorarti con gli occhi, toccarti col respiro, accarezzarti col sorriso e baciarti con lo sguardo. Amare significa vedere la tua sensualità ovunque, vedere la tua intelligenza nelle stupidità. In ogni ricordo ci sono i tuoi gesti che non memorizzo, per rileggerli nuovi ogni volta che posso. La tua bellezza è senza età, senza uomo nè donna, è te, nella tua voce, nel tuo passo, nella luce del tuo sguardo, nel tuo abbandono. E poi, parti veloce per il tuo mondo, quel mondo ignoto a tutti, lasciandoci il tuo corpo mentre il mio spirito va in cerca di te. In quei momenti, anche sfiorarti, è come interrompere il rito più sacro. Amore è quello che fai, le tue passioni, la vita senza remore, senza limiti, senza paure. La sensazione infinita di essere tra le tue braccia, le mani che ti stringono ed il corpo che si incolla al tuo. Quanto amore sento, e quanta gioia, tanta che non riesco a raccontartela se non rivivendola daccapo come se l’avessi solo sognata. Assenza di condizioni, amore per amore, così difficile da vedere, così difficile da capire, così difficile da accettare, così difficile da vivere."_
> 
> Questo è scritto proprio così, tra virgolette e poi....
> 
> ...



Cara Giusy sta stronza/o si e' isporata/o qua:

http://www.fuorispazio.net/forum2/viewtopic.php?p=34423&sid=7a47655754478109ae4489d9726d7a38


Guarda bene chi frequenti ... qualcuno ti sta prendendo in giro.


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Giusy sta stronza/o si e' isporata/o qua:
> 
> http://www.fuorispazio.net/forum2/viewtopic.php?p=34423&sid=7a47655754478109ae4489d9726d7a38
> 
> ...


Marì si, è uguale!
Ma avevo capito che avesse copiato, è tra virgolette la prima parte.
E poi si, ho pensato anch'io ad uno scherzo....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come nella mia casella?


 
Giusy..gli rispondi e la tua lettera la inserisci nella tua casella...


la intesti" all'anonimo". lei , lui viene e se la piglia.


è na cazzata...tanto per di ...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giusy..gli rispondi e la tua lettera la inserisci nella tua casella...
> 
> 
> la intesti" all'anonimo". lei , lui viene e se la piglia.
> ...


Ma non si può!
La cassetta è chiusa a chiave (abbiamo noi la chiave), e poi che faccio, lascio una lettera per lui nella mia cassetta della posta???? Nel mio portone????


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non si può!
> La cassetta è chiusa a chiave (abbiamo noi la chiave), e poi che faccio, lascio una lettera per *lui* nella mia cassetta della posta???? Nel mio portone????


... sei sicura/certa che sia un lui?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sei sicura/certa che sia un lui?




















Beh...a questo punto mi auguro di si!!!!


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh...a questo punto mi auguro di si!!!!


Perche se un lui e' uno stronzetto ... e se fosse una lei?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche se un lui e' uno stronzetto ... e se fosse una lei?


Marì ti giuro.... non ho idea di chi possa essere!
Ma davvero...navigo nel buio!
Leggo e rileggo quelle parole cercando un collegamento, un senso, ma non trovo nulla.
Ora come ora ho un pò di paura, perchè mi sembra di avere gli occhi di qualcuno addosso....
Potrebbe anche essere qualcuno che non conosco e non mi conosce personalmente...
Boh!


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì ti giuro.... non ho idea di chi possa essere!
> Ma davvero...navigo nel buio!
> Leggo e rileggo quelle parole cercando un collegamento, un senso, ma non trovo nulla.
> Ora come ora ho un pò di paura, perchè mi sembra di avere gli occhi di qualcuno addosso....
> ...


Tu comunque non parlare a nessuno della lettera, presta attenzione alle persone intorno a te.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (9 Gennaio 2008)

*non vorrei...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Giusy sta stronza/o si e' isporata/o qua:
> 
> http://www.fuorispazio.net/forum2/viewtopic.php?p=34423&sid=7a47655754478109ae4489d9726d7a38
> 
> ...


 
Giusy non vorrei fare il guastafeste,io nemmeno ho guardato l indirizzo che ha scritto Mary e a cui dice che il tipo della lettera si e' ispirato...perche' appena l'ho letta ho capito subito che quelle parole erano state copiate e adattate...

Non so se sia una presa in giro o semplicemente carenza di fantasia...quel che e' certo e' che quelle parole non sono state ispirate da te e chi le ha scritte le ha copiate senza pensrci troppo su...non sarebbe tanto grave...se non fosse per il fatto,che se uno che e' innamorato di te,ti conoscesse almeno un pochino...non dico tanto...ma un pochino...saprebbe che l'ultima cosa da fare con una tipa come te e' ricopiare i versi scritti da chissa' chi per chissa' chi altra...e adattarli a te...

Poi sul chi sia e sul perche' l'abbia fatto non so che dire...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Gennaio 2008)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Giusy non vorrei fare il guastafeste,io nemmeno ho guardato l indirizzo che ha scritto Mary e a cui dice che il tipo della lettera si e' ispirato...perche' appena l'ho letta ho capito subito che quelle parole erano state copiate e adattate...
> 
> Non so se sia una presa in giro o semplicemente carenza di fantasia...quel che e' certo e' che quelle parole non sono state ispirate da te e chi le ha scritte le ha copiate senza pensrci troppo su...non sarebbe tanto grave...se non fosse per il fatto,che se uno che e' innamorato di te,ti conoscesse almeno un pochino...non dico tanto...ma un pochino...saprebbe che l'ultima cosa da fare con una tipa come te e' ricopiare i versi scritti da chissa' chi per chissa' chi altra...e adattarli a te...
> 
> Poi sul chi sia e sul perche' l'abbia fatto non so che dire...


Emi, non so... Le parole sono molto belle, ma non hanno alcun riferimento a situazioni mie vissute con qualcuno....
Comunque non è importante....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (9 Gennaio 2008)

*si*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Emi, non so... Le parole sono molto belle, ma non hanno alcun riferimento a situazioni mie vissute con qualcuno....
> Comunque non è importante....


 
Si che non sia importante ok...ma io sto parlando del fatto che a te dovrebbe dare fastidio che uno ti scriva qualcosa perche' l'ha ricopiato...e non perche' l'hai ispirato tu...tutto li...

A me personalmente farebbe tristezza e mi farebbe incavolare...voglio dire...se devo scrivere una lettera d'ampre sara' perche' sono innamorato...e se sei innamorato non devi andare a cercare le frasi da nessuna parte...magari anche rozze...ma le trovi tutte dentro te le parole...


----------



## Old Antonella (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Ciao*

Non importa se è copiata, questa persona la dedicata a te e ritengo che ti dovresti sentire gratificata e compiaciuta comunque.
La vita è fatta anche di cose belle , non ti sentire presa in giro.
Ciao


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Infatti*



Antonella ha detto:


> Non importa se è copiata, questa persona la dedicata a te e ritengo che ti dovresti sentire gratificata e compiaciuta comunque.
> La vita è fatta anche di cose belle , non ti sentire presa in giro.
> Ciao


Già...d'altronde la letteratura è pur piena di poesie dedicate a fanciulle ma scritte da altri!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> _"Amare significa vedere ovunque il tuo viso anche in un cartello stradale. Amare significa sfiorarti con gli occhi, toccarti col respiro, accarezzarti col sorriso e baciarti con lo sguardo. Amare significa vedere la tua sensualità ovunque, vedere la tua intelligenza nelle stupidità. In ogni ricordo ci sono i tuoi gesti che non memorizzo, per rileggerli nuovi ogni volta che posso. La tua bellezza è senza età, senza uomo nè donna, è te, nella tua voce, nel tuo passo, nella luce del tuo sguardo, nel tuo abbandono. E poi, parti veloce per il tuo mondo, quel mondo ignoto a tutti, lasciandoci il tuo corpo mentre il mio spirito va in cerca di te. In quei momenti, anche sfiorarti, è come interrompere il rito più sacro. Amore è quello che fai, le tue passioni, la vita senza remore, senza limiti, senza paure. La sensazione infinita di essere tra le tue braccia, le mani che ti stringono ed il corpo che si incolla al tuo. Quanto amore sento, e quanta gioia, tanta che non riesco a raccontartela se non rivivendola daccapo come se l’avessi solo sognata. Assenza di condizioni, amore per amore, così difficile da vedere, così difficile da capire, così difficile da accettare, così difficile da vivere."_
> 
> Questo è scritto proprio così, tra virgolette e poi....
> 
> ...


E' un alunno ...io questa roba la scrivevo a tredicianni ...oppure è un'alunna competitiva e gelosa che vuol prenderti in giro...ce ne sono, fidati.


----------



## Old adiemus (9 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono uscita due minuti per fare delle fotocopie per i miei cuccioli e.... quando sono tornata.... ho intravisto qualcosa nella cassetta postale... ho aperto... una lettera indirizzata a me.... l'ho letta di getto.... scritta al pc sembra.... è una lettera d'amore.... anonima....


Gesto carino ma ..... sa tanto di "sbarbato" che, al mio paese significa di ragazzetto. Una storia d'amore può incominciare anche da una semplice lettera anonima. Esistono però metodi più affascinanti e galanti per attaccare bottone.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (10 Gennaio 2008)

Antonella ha detto:


> Non importa se è copiata, questa persona la dedicata a te e ritengo che ti dovresti sentire gratificata e compiaciuta comunque.
> La vita è fatta anche di cose belle , non ti sentire presa in giro.
> Ciao


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Gennaio 2008)

I miei alunni????
Io non insegno nella mia città, loro hanno 11 anni, come possono venire qui da me, arrivare a casa mia per lasciarmi una lettera????
No no, lo escludo....
E poi l'obiettivo quale sarebbe?


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> I miei alunni????
> Io non insegno nella mia città, loro hanno 11 anni, come possono venire qui da me, arrivare a casa mia per lasciarmi una lettera????
> No no, lo escludo....
> * E poi l'obiettivo quale sarebbe?*


Appunto ... sei fuori strada.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto ... sei fuori strada.


Infatti Marì.... sarà stato uno scherzo, o il pensiero di qualcuno cui effettivamente piaccio ma che non conosco personalmente. Questo è più probabile.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Gennaio 2008)

Chiunque sia stato, non ha una grande fantasia, o comunque poteva sforzarsi un pochino di più.
Io come prima cosa penserei a uno scherzo, o all'amica.
Il fatto che te l'abbia recapitata a mano, sicuramente abita abbastanza vicino a te, altrimenti faceva prima a spedirla, anche cambiando zona, deve essere qualcuno vicino che ha pensato di essere maggiormente al sicuro dandotela a mano.
Ovviamente ti conosce bene, ti guarda a sua insaputa.
Hai qualche vicino di casa più piccolo timido?

Fai una cosa: cerca di capire più o meno a che ora può essere stata infilata nella cassetta della posta. Più o meno alla stessa ora, attacca un fiore alla cassetta,di un colore acceso, e con lo scoth fissaci un foglietto piegato vicino. Mettiti d'accordo con qualcuno che rimanga in casa a spiare dietro alla tenda, poi esci e vai a fare spesa, oppure al lavoro.
Se è un vicino di casa, vedendoti uscire si avvicinerà alla tua cassetta, incuriosito dalla presenza del fiore e dal foglietto.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> il pensiero di qualcuno cui effettivamente piaccio ma che non conosco personalmente. Questo è più probabile.


... secondo me è fra le tue amiche che dovresti cercare.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Chiunque sia stato, non ha una grande fantasia, o comunque poteva sforzarsi un pochino di più.
> Io come prima cosa penserei a uno scherzo, o all'amica.
> Il fatto che te l'abbia recapitata a mano, sicuramente abita abbastanza vicino a te, altrimenti faceva prima a spedirla, anche cambiando zona, deve essere qualcuno vicino che ha pensato di essere maggiormente al sicuro dandotela a mano.
> Ovviamente ti conosce bene, ti guarda a sua insaputa.
> ...


No, non ho vicini di casa giovani.
Escludo con certezza le amiche.
La lettera dev'essere stata recapitata tra le 14 e le 19 circa.
Però posso provare col fiore ed il foglietto....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non ho vicini di casa giovani.
> Escludo con certezza le amiche.
> La lettera dev'essere stata recapitata tra le 14 e le 19 circa.
> Però posso provare col fiore ed il foglietto....


Prova...il foglietto lascialo vuoto, se questa persona torna alla tua casella postale, potrebbe trovare il foglio vuoto e decidere di riempirlo con qualcos'altro.

Pensi che sia stato un ragazzo quindi?
Io te lo auguro!

(Ora scappo che devo uscire, a stasera!)


----------



## Old Antonella (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Ciao*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già...d'altronde la letteratura è pur piena di poesie dedicate a fanciulle ma scritte da altri!


Non tutti hanno il dono della poesia, e molti si servono di lettere scritte da altri per potersi esprimere. Qual'è il problema?
L'importante è che l'ho pensi!
Nella vita avvengono episodi che fanno sorridere ed emozionare come questo!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Gennaio 2008)

Antonella ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno il dono della poesia, e molti si servono di lettere scritte da altri per potersi esprimere. Qual'è il problema?
> L'importante è che l'ho pensi!
> Nella vita avvengono episodi che fanno sorridere ed emozionare come questo!


Si, ricevere una lettera del genere è gratificante...
Peccato non poter ringraziare chi l'ha scritta....


----------



## @lex (10 Gennaio 2008)

scusate ma qualcuno si sognerebbe di dire che il protagonista de "Il postino" è un uomo senza fantasia o quello che fa (cioè leggere le poesie di Neruda alla ragazza che ama) non è edificante?
ricordo un'altra scena di un film ("La scelta di Sophie") dove Kevin Kleine legge (mi sembra un romanzo non poesie,mi sfugge esattamente cosa adesso) un libro a Meryl Streep e non ci trovo nulla di poco fantasioso.
Ok che sono film e non la realtà ma il parallelismo regge, secondo me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> I miei alunni????
> Io non insegno nella mia città, loro hanno 11 anni, come possono venire qui da me, arrivare a casa mia per lasciarmi una lettera????
> No no, lo escludo....
> E poi l'obiettivo quale sarebbe?


I ragazzini sono capaci di cose inimmaginabili (figurati i grandi...) possono essere quelli di terza o qualche fratello ...o più probabile sorella più grande...o un vicino con problemi psichici
Lo scopo?
Lo stesso degli scherzi telefonici o di quando si suona il campanello del citofono: sentirsi capaci di "fregare" qualcuno...
Escluderei una persona adulta che prova interesse, mai lascerebbe una cosa di quel genere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> scusate ma qualcuno si sognerebbe di dire che il protagonista de "Il postino" è un uomo senza fantasia o quello che fa (cioè leggere le poesie di Neruda alla ragazza che ama) non è edificante?
> ricordo un'altra scena di un film ("La scelta di Sophie") dove Kevin Kleine legge (mi sembra un romanzo non poesie,mi sfugge esattamente cosa adesso) un libro a Meryl Streep e non ci trovo nulla di poco fantasioso.
> Ok che sono film e non la realtà ma il parallelismo regge, secondo me.


Si può anche mandare un cd di Vasco che forse non è proprio Neruda ...ma non una cosa così e con quelle modalità...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Escluderei una persona adulta che prova interesse, mai lascerebbe una cosa di quel genere...


Concordo.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I ragazzini sono capaci di cose inimmaginabili (figurati i grandi...) possono essere quelli di terza o qualche fratello ...o più probabile sorella più grande...o un vicino con problemi psichici
> Lo scopo?
> Lo stesso degli scherzi telefonici o di quando si suona il campanello del citofono: sentirsi capaci di "fregare" qualcuno...
> Escluderei una persona adulta che prova interesse, mai lascerebbe una cosa di quel genere...


 
Se è un timidone e non ha ricevuto da te segnali...si rifarà vivo da solo.

Se è un ragazzino dei tuoi, inizia a indagare in classe chi ha accesso a internet a casa...

Ma in ogni caso, ferme così le cose, prenditi la gratificazione se te l'ha data e amen!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> scusate ma qualcuno si sognerebbe di dire che il protagonista de "Il postino" è un uomo senza fantasia o quello che fa (cioè leggere le poesie di Neruda alla ragazza che ama) non è edificante?
> ricordo un'altra scena di un film ("La scelta di Sophie") dove Kevin Kleine legge (mi sembra un romanzo non poesie,mi sfugge esattamente cosa adesso) un libro a Meryl Streep e non ci trovo nulla di poco fantasioso.
> Ok che sono film e non la realtà ma il parallelismo regge, secondo me.


Lo penso anch'io, Alex...
Però l'assenza della firma non va a suo vantaggio....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Gennaio 2008)

I miei alunni sono di prima e solo due o tre di loro hanno accesso ad Internet.
Li escludo.
Concordo con Fedi... se sono rose... fioriranno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> I miei alunni sono di prima e solo due o tre di loro hanno accesso ad Internet.
> Li escludo.
> Concordo con Fedi... se sono rose... fioriranno!


Hanno fatto scherzi telefonici di tipo "lesbico" bambine di quinta...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Sono tornata a casa un'oretta fa.
Sul tavolo del soggiorno ho trovato dodici rose rosse, profumatissime.
Dentro un biglietto. Diceva solo: "Scusa.".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono tornata a casa un'oretta fa.
> Sul tavolo del soggiorno ho trovato dodici rose rosse, profumatissime.
> Dentro un biglietto. Diceva solo: "Scusa.".


Arrivate come?
Interflora?
Fiorista all'angolo?
Portate personalmente?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Arrivate come?
> Interflora?
> Fiorista all'angolo?
> Portate personalmente?


Mia madre mi ha detto che le ha portate un uomo che lei non conosce, presumibilmente un fiorista, ma non c'è nulla oltre il biglietto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mia madre mi ha detto che le ha portate un uomo che lei non conosce, presumibilmente un fiorista, ma non c'è nulla oltre il biglietto....


Dalla carta non si può risalire al fiorista?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono tornata a casa un'oretta fa.
> Sul tavolo del soggiorno ho trovato dodici rose rosse, profumatissime.
> Dentro un biglietto. Diceva solo: "Scusa.".


 
Pure tu???????????????????????????????????????????
MA CHE E' LO STESSO MIO???

















ah ma allora oggi è la giornata dei timidi!!!!!!!

Bacio Giusy e sguinzaglia Rex, così scopri qualcosa... ^_^


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

E' Charlie Brown! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chi di voi ha i capelli rossi?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dalla carta non si può risalire al fiorista?


No Persa, c'è solo la carta.....


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Pure tu???????????????????????????????????????????
> MA CHE E' LO STESSO MIO???
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè? Anche per te biglietto di scuse?

Madò.....


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono tornata a casa un'oretta fa.
> Sul tavolo del soggiorno ho trovato *dodici **rose rosse*, profumatissime.
> Dentro un biglietto. Diceva solo: "Scusa.".


ORRORE ... le rose MAI in numero pari, MAI.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ORRORE ... le rose MAI in numero pari, MAI.


Che poi...........perchè 12?????
Boh................


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2008)

*12 rose rosse...*

il massimo dell'originalità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















(e comunque verissimo, mai pari!!!!).

Per me è il tuo amico... Lillyna pure a te? Il fidanzato dai, è chiarissimo...
(la tipa l'avrà avvertito che tu sai).


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> il massimo dell'originalità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No MK, per me è quel ragazzo che mi ha presentato un mio amico qualche settimana fa, quello che iniziò a mandarmi sms un pò....spinti!
E credo sia stato anche lui a scrivermi la lettera anonima.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No MK, per me è quel ragazzo che mi ha presentato un mio amico qualche settimana fa, quello che iniziò a mandarmi sms un pò....spinti!
> E credo sia stato anche lui a scrivermi la lettera anonima.


pure pieno di grana il tipo..
fossi in te per scusarlo mi farei anche offrire una cena nel miglior ristorante del luogo e poi anda... un bel calcio in culo...


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No MK, per me è quel ragazzo che mi ha presentato un mio amico qualche settimana fa, quello che iniziò a mandarmi sms un pò....spinti!
> E credo sia stato anche lui a scrivermi la lettera anonima.


Dagli sms erotici alle rose rosse, e pure pari!!!! Beh in effetti potrebbe essere...
La lettera anonima copiata? Giusyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..... meriti di più eh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Poi vedi tu, se dargli un'altra possibilità. Perché non gli mandi un sms con scritto "grazie"?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> pure pieno di grana il tipo..
> fossi in te per scusarlo mi farei anche offrire una cena nel miglior ristorante del luogo e poi anda... un bel calcio in culo...


No Anna non mi va.
Sto bene così.


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> pure pieno di grana il tipo..
> fossi in te per scusarlo mi farei anche offrire una cena nel miglior ristorante del luogo e poi anda... un bel calcio in culo...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dagli sms erotici alle rose rosse, e pure pari!!!! Beh in effetti potrebbe essere...
> La lettera anonima copiata? Giusyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..... meriti di più eh...
> 
> 
> ...


No no, non ho voglia di far nulla.


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, non ho voglia di far nulla.


Beh ma non sei curiosa?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Anna non mi va.
> Sto bene così.


uffa. te sempre dalla parte delle buone maniere...
ma come fai, ma come faiiiiiii...
io tutto il contrario di te. 
vedi perché poi ti dico che mi metti in crisi?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh ma non sei curiosa?


No.
Non me ne frega una cippa lippa.
Sono stanca degli uomini senza coglioni.

PS: Oggi sono particolarmente fine.


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono stanca degli uomini senza coglioni.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> uffa. te sempre dalla parte delle buone maniere...
> ma come fai, ma come faiiiiiii...
> io tutto il contrario di te.
> vedi perché poi ti dico che mi metti in crisi?


Anna, come vedi, ho perso la pazienza anch'io.
Ora me ne voglio stare per conto mio.
E' una desolazione..........


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anna, come vedi, ho perso la pazienza anch'io.
> Ora me ne voglio stare per conto mio.
> E' una desolazione..........


sì ma... non hai mai la tentazione di fare qualche piccola stronzata a questi stronzi?
boh. io a differenza tua mi devo sempre trattenere, invece...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì ma... non hai mai la tentazione di fare qualche piccola stronzata a questi stronzi?
> boh. io a differenza tua mi devo sempre trattenere, invece...


Con qualcuno non mi sono trattenuta.
I frutti del cambiamento cominciano a farsi sentire.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con qualcuno non mi sono trattenuta.
> I frutti del cambiamento cominciano a farsi sentire.


questa sì che è una bella notizia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vendi sempre cara la pelle, cara Giusy...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Febbraio 2008)

Ciao Giù..& Ciao belli/e del forum!!!Ma io dico: > cmq io avevo amiche che si divertivano a fare stì scherzi...magari nn proprio lettere, ma squilli anonimi al cell. ad orari strambi si...e il tutto solo x illudere....Infatti queste cose nn le sopporto proprio!!!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ciao Giù..& Ciao belli/e del forum!!!Ma io dico: > cmq io avevo amiche che si divertivano a fare stì scherzi...magari nn proprio lettere, ma squilli anonimi al cell. ad orari strambi si...e il tutto solo x illudere....Infatti queste cose nn le sopporto proprio!!!


bello ora mi si cancellano anche parti di msg....mha, ma cosa sta succedendo????


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> bello ora mi si cancellano anche parti di msg....mha, ma cosa sta succedendo????


Qualcuno ha clonato il tuo pc?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Ciao Confu!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2008)

*Evabbeh!*



Mari' ha detto:


> ORRORE ... le rose MAI in numero pari, MAI.


Ehmm..veramente...o dispari..o a dozzine!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Giusy....son stato io, lo confesso!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






E' che non sembra...ma son timidissimoooooo!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmm..veramente...o dispari..o a dozzine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari fossi stato tu Fedi!


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Ehmm..veramente...o dispari..o a dozzine!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Dozzine, ma Sempre con UNA Extra Fedi'


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2008)

e BRAVA Giusina....io cmq morirei dalla curiosità....anzi a proposito, ci sono novità sul corteggiatore misterioso???


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> e BRAVA Giusina....io cmq morirei dalla curiosità....anzi a proposito, ci sono novità sul corteggiatore misterioso???


Nessuna novità.
Oggi tutto tace.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ORRORE ... le rose MAI in numero pari, MAI.


 
no Mari', la DOZZINA e i multipli di 12 sono l'eccezione consentita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no Mari', la DOZZINA e i multipli di 12 sono l'eccezione consentita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........
Lo sto rivalutando questo ammiratore segreto.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao Vere!!!!!! Che bello leggerti!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no Mari', la DOZZINA e i multipli di 12 sono l'eccezione consentita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbuo' mi fido va ... mio figlio a capodanno mi ha spedito 19 rose rosse, erano stupende!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Ahh..ecco!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> no Mari', la DOZZINA e i multipli di 12 sono l'eccezione consentita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti ero convinto così anche io...visto che nessuna mi ha mai rimandato indietro le dozzine ricevute!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti ero convinto così anche io...visto che nessuna mi ha mai rimandato indietro le dozzine ricevute!!!


Che tenero!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti ero convinto così anche io...visto che nessuna mi ha *mai rimandato indietro* le dozzine ricevute!!!


... e dimmi chi lo farebbe mai


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che tenero!


.

Vehhhh...mica sempre eh "tenero"!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Giusy, son solo d'altri tempi!


----------

